# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  What to use to replace the downlights in celing

## CanberraSim

We have an older house that was fitted with downlights with transformers. We had the insullation inspectors today and have been advised that we have already had at least 2 downlight fires in the ceiling and more will probably overhead as they are all placed to close to ceiling timbers etc. He was surprised that the house had not burnt down!  
There are 15 downlights. 
I have spoken to our trusted electrician who has advised that LEDs are not a solution as they too generate heat and our ceiling is a bit precarious. He has suggested replacing the downlights with flush fitting oyster lights. 
I would prefer a modern and sleek look but I want to be rid of the fire risk. 
I am hoping that someone has come across the same problem and has a solution (reasonably priced solution).

----------


## PeteV

You could always try using pendant down lights if your cieling is high enough? If not check this out www.*onlinelighting*.com.au. Heaps of options!!!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Your electrician is heading in the right direction.....but have a yarn to a lighting designer or a lighting shoppe to get a decent solution for your particular house.

----------


## craigw

Do the down lights have protective cans around them. They are available at any electrical wholesaler

----------


## johnc

The protective cans are a must, have you looked at CFL's they aren't quite as bright, but emit only a low level of heat. The LED's produce a lot less heat than halegon and some are as bright as what you have but remain expensive. The CFL's dump the transformer if you use GU10 fittings and consume only 11W for the brightest, globe and fitting come in under $30 for non dimmable. However you would probably need to add one or two extra if you want to read comfortably, they also take quite a few seconds to warm up.  
LED's range from about 3W up, at 3W you would get insufficient light to see anything much at all, look on the Neco web site there is a unit that retails around $80 that produces lumens matching a 50W downlight. It pays to remember that a transformer consumes power on top of the 50W globe so those existing downlights are thristy suckers that produce way to much heat for the light they produce.

----------

